# Grinding the hub tabs



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I bought a set of 29.5 laws last week, and I ordered a set of itp ss112 rims. I spoke with the guy on the phone and explained my tire size and that its was for an 09 brute 750i. I also explained that I wanted the 2+5 offset, not the standard 5+2. He said they do this all the time and I will have no problem with the rims. He ordered what he called the rear offset for all four corners and stated that this would fit the tires fine. So, 4 days later the rims show up, and they are the standard 5+2 offset. I called the guy and gave him the part number for the 2+5s. He called his supplier and they told him that itp doesnt make a 2+5 for the 09 brute. The 2+5 with the 4/110 pattern wont fit because of the hub tabs. (I believe that other posts on mimb refer to the 2+5 as "SRA offset". However, apparently, the SRA hubs dont have the tab that the 09s have. I could be wrong though)

Well, I dont want spacers. So to get the offset wheels that I want, I am going to grind the tabs. My vendor is shipping me the offset wheels with no extra charge, except I have to pay shipping to return the set I have. 

Any reason I should not grind the tabs off?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought someone said that the 29.5 will rub the gas tank or shock or something(maybe thinkin of something else). I'd take the sra offset and put spacers also but thats me . u only need a 1 inch spacer. 
but the dealer was going to grind the tabs for me in 08 if i didnt want to buy spacers. so i dont see any problem with it .


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

No problem with it. Been running it since i got my bike and i switch from my 29.5's back to stockers all the time! 
Some say don't do it so you can put stockers back on, but that don't make any sense to me. Cuz it runs just normal w/o them, i really have no idea why there even there.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

No problem grinding them off. It just centers the wheel on the hub but tapered lugs will do the same thing....and you have to use the for the rims.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Your tread, my questions...sorry. But I was thinking of getting a set of 5x2 rims also to take care of a little tire rub. Confused on offset, will the 2x5 offset the tires wider or closer? Are the 5x2 same as stock? Also I noticed that stock rims are 6" for front & 7.5" in rear while ITP rims are 7". Will that effect any clearance, front or rear then? I ask that cause when they installed by bi/tri claws they accidently switched a front/rear rim (1 rear rim in front, 1 front rim in back) and had a bad rub on the front when I turned hard. Had them switched them back and alls fine except for slight rub on muffer/gas tank. Thanks!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the 2+5 means that the tires will be 2" in deep on the axle side, 5 inches deep on the outside.
5+2 is stock. thats why tires nearly rub the gastank. the axle side is 5" deep. it allows you to have a shallow outside (2") which u can see on those stock cake pans.


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just put 2+5 ITP on my 09 brute w/29.5 laws had no problems. What tabs are you talking about? I did not notice anything nor have any problems. Did I over look or miss something? they stick out just past the fenders all the way around really tuff look!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

cowboy316911 said:


> I just put 2+5 ITP on my 09 brute w/29.5 laws had no problems. What tabs are you talking about?


Tabs are on 08 & newer brutes, just outside the studs. You can't put older brutes rims on them w/o spacers or grind them off. So does ITP make 2+5 offset for 08 & newer? Or anyone else? That would be perfect 4 me, no grinding tabs/ spacers needed.


----------



## Ruddy208 (Feb 4, 2010)

I ground mine off right away as well. have had no issues. The only think that i might suggest is putting something on them after so they don't rust like mine did.


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

yes I bought mine from a guy who had them on a rhino (2+5) I went and looked I saw the tabs you guys were talking about, its the actual hub just out side of the studs. The rims I bought have no issue with this at first glance I thought I had to grind mine as well, but a closer look showed me that the rim dosent fit over those tabs at all for any "centering" the proper lugs do that, the rim actually has a box type set up if you will around were the stud goes through the rim. Grinding the tabs off would not bring my rim any closer....maybe you should look at rhino rims for your 2+5 off set and not search just for brute force rims...IRS is IRS as long as the bolt pattern is the same.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Cowboy, is your 09 brute an SRA or IRS? If it is SRA, then I don't think they have the tabs (I'm inferring that from other things I have read, I have not actually seen an 09 SRA). If you have IRS, then what is the part number for the ITP rims that you bought?

The pn on the ITP ss112s that I bought is 12SS46. That is for the 2+5 offset and the hub for an 09 brute irs (it fits the tabs). I am returning these and ordering the pn 12SS31 which has the 2+5, but doesn't fit the 09 irs brute hub without grinding the tabs. If ITP makes a 2+5 for 09 brute irs, please let me know the part number.


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

They are the ss112 and it is a irs brute. but the rims were bought for a rhino I never order what its for,I order what I want because there is always a know it all parts guy that tells you they wont fit. I will try to find out the pn for you. Boot has a set of 112s for 250$ they look like the same off set I have?.? But I gurantee you I didnt grind anything on my 09 brute and everything worked fine. Today was my test run a little rubbing lock to lock when turning but they are 29.5 on stock set up ran awsome...no need to take my swamp buggy out any more:rockn: They were bought for a 2006 yamaha rhino there is a tag on the inside of my rim (if its still there) that should have the pn and info I will look tomorrow when I pick my bike up it should be around 4:00pm or so I will let you know what I find.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I received my new itp ss112 2+5 rims yesterday and took a few comparison pictures. The first pics are the 5+2 offset (standard IRS). The last pics are the 2+5 offset (wide stance). I really like the wide stance!

Also, no need to grind the tabs!!! The diameter of the center hole on both rims is the same. Both fit over the tabs. Apparently I was making much ado about nuttin. 

I had previously test fit a set of Maxxis lites 8 spoke chrome rims 4/110 patterm that did not fit over the tabs, so I assumed that no rims would unless they were specifically made for the 08+ brute. This is not the case.

Here are the comparison and 5+2 pics.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are the 2+5 rim pics


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

I also like the wider stance it looks mean with the 29.5x10's when I did mine.....I went to put it back on my traieler and I didnt fit :haha:


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks for showing pics.......I like how those 2+5 look. show pics w/tires next, thanks again, very helpful comparison!


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are two pics with tires mounted. You can see how much they stick out from the fenders in the bucket shot. Like cowboy316911, I am buying a new trailer to haul the thing around. It wont fit on my 4x8 utility trailer anymore. It is exactly 49.5 inches wide.


----------



## pinemtnbrute (Feb 9, 2010)

oldmanbrute said:


> Tabs are on 08 & newer brutes, just outside the studs. You can't put older brutes rims on them w/o spacers or grind them off. So does ITP make 2+5 offset for 08 & newer? Or anyone else? That would be perfect 4 me, no grinding tabs/ spacers needed.


 i took my sra 212s directly off my 07 brute onto my new 09 without doing anything. no probs and work great.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

pinemtnbrute> good to know, i know some rims won't fit.

robisra> bad lookin brute. how does it handle with that setup? turns/rubs etc.


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

robisra, nice brute I love the wide stance that off set gives us, + the skinnys turn so easy. I ride mine up on the trailer the lugs on my tires just catch the rails then when it is loaded the wheeler falls in between and wedges itself down on the trailer almost no need for straps:haha:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Just a question, didn't want to start a new thread for it... Are these "tabs" that I hear so much about only on the 750 BF? I don't have any tabs on my 09 650i... I had the wheels off while installing new brakes and my lift and checked it out to see what ya'll were talking about... didn't see anything.... just wondering


----------

